# MADISON COUNTY



## ssmith

Opening day of bow saw nothing this am. Hot  ,squirrels cutting nuts, crows trying to get corn, mosquitoes plentiful. No wind rain dripping from leaves


----------



## jbird1

I'm across the river from you in Oglethorpe but the deer cross back and forth so I kill Madison County deer too.  Good luck this season!


----------



## ssmith

Jbird1 . I was preaching in Oglethorpe county at Glades Baptist this am. Sure some nice looking land on Carlton Lexington rd.


----------



## ssmith

Just plain hot. No breeze this am At 8:: 45 had a buck out of  range and not a shooter. Cooler next week


----------



## Kootie

I don't bow hunt....so cant contribute much. I can say its been hot and dry so far and we are seeing the velvet come off. Deer herd looks healthy but didn't see as many fawns this year. Look forward to a fun season and will follow this thread.


----------



## ssmith

In woods. This am . Saw three deer under neighbors pear tree at 7:15. 8:15 had a 6 to 8 pt come behind me. Too far and no shooter. Then around 9 had six deer a good ways through woods probably all does. At least made it interesting and then around 11 it was just plain hot.


----------



## jbird1

You sure are putting in the hours...what are your goals for this season?...fill the freezer, mature buck, just being in the woods??


----------



## ssmith

Retired age 77 next month . Work two days a week at courthouse . Mon Wed and Fri main days to hunt . Have a ten point plus two small ones can hang ring on. So a ten point or better is what I go for. I just plain being in the woods and fooling them .Knowing that I could shoot you if I wanted, also enjoying Gods creation. All the wildlife. I usually give a doe to someone who could really use it a large family etc.


----------



## jbird1

You and I are similar in our hunting outlooks then.  I mainly like being in the woods.  Other folks kind of look at me sideways when I give post hunt reports to them and wonder why I didn't pull the trigger.  Well, I just like watching them sometimes.


----------



## ssmith

In woods at 7:15 one blowing behind me as pulled crossbow up. That's all for next three hours. Got camera to see what's going on next


----------



## Lshaw97

Had 6 does feeding in the field this evening. 40 degrees in the morning, wish I could make it out and go


----------



## ssmith

ssmith said:


> Beautiful morning 37 degrees with no wind. Had a yearling at feeder. She was my alarm for any other animals.She left then a buck came thru the woods and  headed her way. Could of shot him if end of season but not now.Looking for bigger one. Then had three does. An active morning. Had one more doe crossing power. Line as I left.


----------



## ssmith

Hunted this am nice morning saw nothing, perhaps full moon. One fox squirell was it


----------



## Esau

Got to hunt Yesterday. Saw 4 does and a young 7 point. He was following does, they didn't seem interested. Nice day to be in the woods.


----------



## Lshaw97

Seen a good 8 pointer I let walk this evening. He was sparring with a yearling buck. Waiting on Mr. Whopper donkey


----------



## Esau

I hunted Saturday morning and saw one average 6 pointer. He was cruising along the river. I didn't hunt Saturday evening. I watched the Dawgs beat Kentucky. I hunted Sunday morning and saw several deer. There were 3 small bucks hounding does all morning. A fawn bedded down in front of me and just watched all of the commotion. I hunted Sunday evening and saw three does and no bucks. My buddy watched a young 7 chasing. I think things are about to get real good soon. I have seen several years where the young bucks start chasing and a week or so later the big boys show up. It is deer hunting so there are no guarantees.


----------



## Lshaw97

Been slow, have the 8th - 13th off work!


----------



## ssmith

This morning in drizzling rain ,thank goodness for camo tree umbrella, used it for first time in years. Saw 4 pt at 7:15 a spike at feeder at 9 and three yearlings ran off behind me. Also a grey and a black fox squirell. Nothing dramatic yet.


----------



## ssmith

This morning two does and two yearlings around ten.


----------



## Lshaw97

Sat In the rain, seen a lone doe


----------



## ssmith

This am only a couple of does seen thru woods at 7:15 Cloudy and dreary lot of leaves falling Hopefully this weekend with cold and next week will fire them up!


----------



## Lshaw97

Got a pass this evening, a lot of potential with 9 points, no older then 2 years old


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Looks like a stocky 3 1/2 to me.
To be honest Ida shot that considering your view. Glad you passed him too.


----------



## Lshaw97

Not when this guy could walk out?


----------



## ssmith

Windy morning but saw nothing. Heard shots around.


----------



## ssmith

Went to ck trail cams this evening wind had died down around 4 . Had a yearling at feeder and a good sized doe down in the flat.At least something to see . No chasing activity yet.


----------



## Lshaw97

In the stand this evening, it is feeling right.


----------



## Lshaw97

Extremely slow, 11/11 pm. Next days all rain, not the greatest timing


----------



## ssmith

Guess next chance to be in woods will be Wed. Lot of windy days ahead also


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

The rut will be on fire next week for a lot of counties. Nothing but fresh scent in the woods. Old scrapes will need freshening up. The cold has kicked in. The ground will be wet and quiet. Ah man they is about to get busy.
Timing is right finally with this next rain delay. They’ll wanna run to warm up and dry out. Watch and wait for it.


----------



## Esau

I hunted Saturday and Sunday, it is about like it has been lots of does still grouped up together and small bucks chasing them. The does aren't really interested yet. I think we are very close to it just busting out. I saw deer at every sit just nothing that I wanted to take yet. I had a great weekend I saw a young bobcat fail to catch a squirrel and I watched a beautiful red fox cross an opening. It was a wonderful time to be out in the woods. The temperatures are great and the leaves are fantastic, we are blessed folks.


----------



## ssmith

In woods am cold but windy Had two spikes at 10. One came back thru with nose to ground which was a good sign. Rut got to be around corner.


----------



## Lshaw97

Had 3 smaller bucks walk out this morning, all with there nose to the ground


----------



## Lshaw97

Seen a VERY good buck, on 11/18pm around 5 o’clock. First good deer I’ve seen in sometime this season. However, no good shot


----------



## ssmith

That's encouraging. Hunted total of five hours yesterday .Only deer I saw was running alongside the road near my house Watched a million squirrels munch up my corn and a mother coon with three younguns come by. Two fox squirrels also. Will give it a try Monday am. They got to get fired up. This time last year had two 8 pointers .


----------



## ssmith

Had two does with yearlings around 8:30 Then four pt following their trail at 9 Then six pointer. Got to be chasing soon!


----------



## ssmith

Chasing this am Couldn't tell about deer Had spike rubbing on small sapling Next 10 days ought to be real good


----------



## Lshaw97

Been slow past few days, wind was whipping like crazy this morning. Decided to get up and walk a bit and found some fresh rubs and a fresh scrape.


----------



## Lshaw97

Girlfriend shot a big one in Elbert county this evening, checking out a doe. Had to slim down the pictures to get them on here


----------



## Lshaw97

Shot a mature 7 point, in Ila yesterday the 27th. Seen a doe acting spooky, then a four pointer messing with her, and Mr big wouldn’t have that.


----------



## brownhounds

Post a pic of the one killed in ILA.  We have family land in Ila.


----------



## Lshaw97

Sorry, I have the shrink the pictures substantially for they are able to upload


----------



## brownhounds

Nice buck. Looks like he ran himself thin


----------



## Niner143

Been hunting the Colbert area all year. The week of the 12th a lot of chasing. All young bucks. Hunted in the wind the past few days. Bucks are alone now. Had 10 does together. About 30 minutes later is when I saw the buck. Had one last night by himself.


----------



## Andy12

Hunted from 12:30 to dark this evening. Deer were really on their feet after the rain with this cool weather.
Saw 9 does and 3 bucks


----------



## ssmith

One spike this  am and nothing tonight


----------



## Lshaw97

Had the trap line going between the rain, in three days caught a grey and a possum, I am excited to reset tomorrow


----------



## Lshaw97

Found the first shed of the season, even though it’s not from this year


----------



## Esau

Any of you good folks, hunt turkeys?


----------



## Esau

Esau said:


> Any of you good folks, hunt turkeys?


Well nobody answered me. I guess I got the whole place to myself. How 'bout deer, any  one but me going to hunt them?


----------



## Kootie

Yes Sir - I'll be there.


----------



## Esau

Kootie said:


> Yes Sir - I'll be there.


Good to have some company. It looks like it may be a good year!


----------



## Kootie

I agree....cameras showing good quality and numbers. Saw plenty of Fawns this year and they seem to be surviving. We started relocating a few stands, trimming shooting lanes, etc....Still to Hot!


----------



## Lshaw97

Yeah I’ll be hunting every weekend I’m home from college and maybe more haha


----------



## Esau

Been in the woods for the last few days. I have walked about 7 miles and it seems there a plenty of deer. The soft mast is doing great. I am only finding a few scattered acorns, not the bunches I'm hearing about in other places. How about you folks, seeing many acorns?


----------



## Kootie

Acorn crop looked about average to me. Shaping up for a good year


----------



## Lshaw97

Spending the first afternoon in a ground blind, any one else grab the bow?


----------



## Kootie

No sir....waiting on rifle season.


----------



## Esau

Got out in the woods Saturday. Beautiful morning, saw several deer nothing in my bow range. I limit my shots to 20 yards and in, so it is kinda tough.


----------



## jbird1

Any of you fellas that hunt southern Madison county ever run across any rattlers?  I'm just curious.  I'm across the river in Oglethorpe.  The saying is they stay South of HWY 78 in this county.


----------



## Lshaw97

I haven’t personally seen any rattlers while out and about, I was actually just telling someone how I haven’t seen any


----------



## jbird1

Lshaw97 said:


> I haven’t personally seen any rattlers while out and about, I was actually just telling someone how I haven’t seen any



I've been beating the brush in Northeast Oglethorpe since the mid 80's and have only run across copperheads and black snakes.  I have almost come to the conclusion that they don't like the racket the quarries make.


----------



## Esau

I have spent the last 50 years walking in the woods in Madison, Oglethorpe and Elbert Counties. I have never seen a Rattlesnake in Madison. I have seen them in Oglethorpe down around Philomath and in Elbert around the 77 bridge.


----------



## jbird1

Esau said:


> I have spent the last 50 years walking in the woods in Madison, Oglethorpe and Elbert Counties. I have never seen a Rattlesnake in Madison. I have seen them in Oglethorpe down around Philomath and in Elbert around the 77 bridge.



Excellent...thanks for the intelligence report.  They are above us and below us...got us surrounded is suppose.  I always tip my hat to 6 foot black snakes that slither by...I think they may be enemies of the more prickly variety.


----------



## Esau

Well it is supposed to cool off this weekend and I will be in the woods with the long bow. I am excited. Good luck folks.


----------



## Kootie

Good Luck Esau....keep us posted


----------



## Lshaw97

I’ll be getting out there with the Mathews


----------



## Esau

Well it was a good weekend. I saw deer at every sit. I didn't get any within my very short bow range (20 Yards) but the deer are there and I will be too, every chance I get.


----------



## Lshaw97

I guess the acorn crop hit cause I didn’t see a deer, but I did see a very large (not shockingly) raccoon


----------



## Esau

Right now there is lots of food in the woods. Acorns are dropping and persimmons are coming in. I have been sitting on trails leading to food. I am staying closer to the food than the bedding areas. I don't want to bump them. I am pretty slow at fine tuning a bow setup. It usually takes me 2-3 sits to get into bow range. I find a food source they are using and set up close enough to see it, but not pressure the deer on the first sit. Then I move to where I think they will come into the food for the 2nd sit. Sometimes this works but it usually takes one more move to "fine tune it" for me to get within range for my long bow. Even then everything has to work out for me to get a shot. I hunt on the ground so it is easier to move, harder to get a shot, but easier to move.


----------



## Esau

Great weekend in the woods! The temps were much better and we got some rain! Saturday morning a 11/2 year old 6 point came within 12 yards. This is in my range, but it was a youngster. Worked on the land in the middle of the day. I saw several does in the evening, but not in range. Sunday morning was slow. I mostly watched a couple of fox squirrels. I did a little scouting on my way out and I think I found an interesting new area. I did end up seeing one deer right before I had to head out. I can't wait until I can get back out there.


----------



## Lshaw97

Didn’t make it to the woods this past weekend, due to school work and other things. However, I did get my 308 sighted in dead on. Now just deciding where to sit Saturday morning


----------



## Esau

I would sit near the food. I broke out the muzzle loader this week. I shot a doe Tuesday evening. There were several in sight, I had to wait on one to get close enough. I shoot a traditional Percussion rifle with a patched round ball and iron sights. I shot her at 60 yards. That's a pretty long shot for me. The deer at my spots seem to be hitting acorns hard right now. Good luck and be careful everyone.


----------



## Lshaw97

Sitting in the rain this morning, if it wasn’t opening day I’d be in bed


----------



## Kootie

Big goose egg for us this morning. Didn’t hear a single shot. Weather wasn’t that bad though. Try again this evening


----------



## Lshaw97

Goose egg here also, hopefully this evening and tomorrow pick up. Thank god I’ll be in a box blind this evening


----------



## Esau

Saturday morning in the rain was very quiet. I didn't even see squirrels. Sunday morning was very different. I saw deer all morning long. I even found the first scrapes I have seen this year and a couple of good rubs. It looks like things are picking up. Hope you guys have good luck.


----------



## jbird1

Esau said:


> Saturday morning in the rain was very quiet. I didn't even see squirrels. Sunday morning was very different. I saw deer all morning long. I even found the first scrapes I have seen this year and a couple of good rubs. It looks like things are picking up. Hope you guys have good luck.



Are you hunting with a traditional bow recurve? If so, I'm assuming from the ground?


----------



## Esau

I used a muzzle loader a little last week. I am back to a trad bow now. I mostly hunt from the ground. There are a couple of places I use a stand. Some places you need to get up above them a little.


jbird1 said:


> Are you hunting with a traditional bow recurve? If so, I'm assuming from the ground?


----------



## John Cooper

Wish y'all luck in my home county!!! When I lived there you were lucky to see a deer, we all used to hunt green county back then!!!!


----------



## jbird1

Esau-
Excellent!  My son (17) wants to get into archery and is looking at compound bows.  If he gets a compound, I may go the traditional route and start bowhunting with him.  Many moons ago I hunted with a compound and killed deer, but I hunt OTG these days and am thinking I might as well try a traditional bow.


----------



## Esau

It is tons of fun. You may be like me and get out a smoke pole to put some meat in the freezer. Getting a deer within 20 yards of you on the ground is tough. Then being able to draw aim and get a clean kill shot, well you know.


----------



## Lshaw97

Does anyone have a healthy population of fox squirrels on their place in Madison county? Where I hunt I have hardly seen them


----------



## Kootie

My son shot a yote opening day and that was it for us. It seems this week scrapes and rubs are showing up everywhere so hopefully we will see bucks cruising some. 
We do not have very many Fox Squirrels here either. 
Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Lshaw97

finally got a decent 10 point on camera, first okay buck I’ve got on camera since August. I would attach picture but I can’t figure it out


----------



## Lshaw97

Got it


----------



## jbird1

Lshaw97 said:


> Does anyone have a healthy population of fox squirrels on their place in Madison county? Where I hunt I have hardly seen them



I'm just across the river in Oglethorpe.  We had a healthy population prior to the property being selective cut back in '89-'90.  For whatever reason, that threw off the balance they needed and the grays benefited.  I saw one or two in the early days after the cut but none recently.  My Brother has a cool mount of an all black fox from back in the day.


----------



## Esau

Great weekend in the woods! I saw deer at every sit. Young bucks are chasing, doe are not interested yet. I haven't seen a mature buck yet, but it should happen soon. Hope everyone is enjoying the season!


----------



## Kootie

Same results as Esau....good times. Everyone saw deer. Food plots are doing well and deer are in them often. Looking forward to the coming weeks.


----------



## Lshaw97

Been substantially slower this year than last, even with the colder weather. Not sure why


----------



## Lshaw97

This weekend should be excellent, maybe I’ll shoot two giants


----------



## Esau

I may have to take a day off from work. I feel like things are getting real good. What do you guys think?


----------



## jbird1

Esau said:


> I may have to take a day off from work. I feel like things are getting real good. What do you guys think?



I would have to agree!  I would have loved to have stayed in the woods from last Saturday through this weekend.


----------



## Lshaw97

Shot a big ole black hog this evening, see if I can find it in the morning and take a picture


----------



## Lshaw97

Found it, much easier to find black hog in the daylight


----------



## jbird1

Nice one!


----------



## Kootie

I hunted Wed-Sat and saw lots of deer. Two mature deer were seen in mid-afternoon but not shot....waiting on a specific deer. Did not see a lot of rut activity but they're definitely moving around. Tons of acorns but the deer seem to be favoring our food plots.


----------



## revans4661

jbird1 said:


> I'm just across the river in Oglethorpe.  We had a healthy population prior to the property being selective cut back in '89-'90.  For whatever reason, that threw off the balance they needed and the grays benefited.  I saw one or two in the early days after the cut but none recently.  My Brother has a cool mount of an all black fox from back in the day.


I am just across the river in Ogelthorpe as well. I see at least one on the majority of my hunts. I didn't realize how big they were until one decided to get in the tree with me...


----------



## jbird1

Madison folks...what's the good word?  I know y'all are usually slightly behind us in NE Oglethorpe for the rut.  We're through the peak of the pre-rut and into the breeding phase.  It's gotten a little tougher but some big un's will go down late.  What are y'all seeing?


----------



## Esau

We have had a good pre-rut. I have watched several younger bucks chasing for the last 2 weeks. I think we are getting into the breeding period now and the more mature bucks are getting involved. I think that next week and the week after are the 2 best weeks for where I hunt. The 4.5 and 5.5 year old bucks I have been fortunate enough to see and sometimes take have come during that 2 week period.


----------



## jbird1

Esau said:


> We have had a good pre-rut. I have watched several younger bucks chasing for the last 2 weeks. I think we are getting into the breeding period now and the more mature bucks are getting involved. I think that next week and the week after are the 2 best weeks for where I hunt. The 4.5 and 5.5 year old bucks I have been fortunate enough to see and sometimes take have come during that 2 week period.



Yep.  I usually see a great buck or two in the back of pickup trucks at the gas stations in Comer and Danielsville around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Esau

My 2 best ever were both killed on November 26th.


----------



## Lshaw97

Easu, last two years I’ve shot decent bucks on Nov 27th


----------



## jbird1

Esau said:


> My 2 best ever were both killed on November 26th.



Well I know where you'll be every year on that day..haha.


----------



## jbird1

It's interesting that the GON rut map has a date line that runs right in between where I hunt and just to the North in Madison county.  It's uncanny...and accurate!


----------



## Esau

A lot of people think it changes from year to year. From what I have seen it is pretty consistent. The weather may make one day a little better than the next, but the timing is pretty much the same. I will certainly be hunting on the 26th.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

My future in laws have some property in northern Madison Co. that I hunt some but haven't much since bow season this year. I killed a nice 7 a few years back on November 25th chasing does. My future pa in law has been hunting several times the past week and he has seen young bucks working scrapes and sparring but not any chasing yet- and there are tons of does on that property. I tend to think the peak is a little later than the GON map predicts in that area of Madison Co.


----------



## Lshaw97

The woods are awake. The past couple sits I’ve seen bucks chasing does. Yearlings and 2.5s, no big boys yet


----------



## jbird1

There's a real nice Madison County buck over in the Bragging Board....


----------



## Lshaw97

Anyone get any whoppers this season?
Guess I’ll be eating tag soup ??‍


----------



## Esau

No whoppers for me. I shot a doe with the muzzle loader and an older 7 point at the end of November. I have meat in the freezer and a fun time in the woods. I am hunting ducks and squirrels now and scouting for next year. We will be moving stands, cutting lanes and checking cameras to see what is out there. I love this stuff.


----------



## the Lackster

Souhternhunter17 said:


> My future in laws have some property in northern Madison Co. that I hunt some but haven't much since bow season this year. I killed a nice 7 a few years back on November 25th chasing does. My future pa in law has been hunting several times the past week and he has seen young bucks working scrapes and sparring but not any chasing yet- and there are tons of does on that property. I tend to think the peak is a little later than the GON map predicts in that area of Madison Co.


Lived and hunted madison county my whole life. As far as rut action i would take 5 days of thanksgiving week.


----------



## Kootie

162 Acre farm in Madison Co.
We had a great year.....seen more deer this year than years past. Great rut for us from about the second week in November until the end of the month. The ladies (wife and DIL) killed an eight pointer each. Two mature shooter bucks were seen but no shots presented themselves. Looking forward to next year. 
Other notes:
Probably the least amount of shooting by neighbors in years
No hogs ever seen on our property
Turkeys seem to be disappearing
Had poacher and DNR (Ryan) was excellent at responding 
We haven't shot a doe in three years and numbers seem up


----------

